# emblems,chrome replacements mounting 66 GTO need advice



## ottfive (Jul 23, 2012)

chrome around back glass . Has anyone had to use glue adhesive instead of clips to mount chrome around back glass? Original clips in poor condition would adhesive work on mounting? Thanks Jeff


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*Using adhesive rather then correct clips would be IMO a band-aid at best.
If by chance down the road the glass breaks you'll have quite the time and mess to get it replaced.
You'll be far better off getting new clips which are available. 
If the studs are missing any good body shop should have a stud gun to add new studs.
Or you can get new clips that have screws instead of needing/using a stud.*


----------



## ottfive (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks! Can you recommend who has these parts the screws to replace? Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ottfive said:


> Thanks! Can you recommend who has these parts the screws to replace? Thanks!



Check the Ames Pontiac on-line catalog and down load it as a PDF for future reference - good source of info & diagrams.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*Yes, AMES definitely offers both oe style & the new screw on type.
*


----------



## ottfive (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks!!!!!


----------

